# Do you think you kill it?



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2012)

Online johnson waving is very common it seems.  How important is this to people?  I used to think i was pretty good until i skied with powbmps, 180, Frankm and others.  Nothing to open your eyes like skiing with people who make the impossible look mundane. 

sort of an open ended thread that might be fun(ny).


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm top 25 skier on the hill, if i catch first chair. other than that i'm mediocre.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 29, 2012)

Depends where I'm skiing.  When I used to ski Mountain Creek, I thought I was hot shit most of the time.

Now that I mainly do my skiing up north, not so much.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 29, 2012)

Depends.  I'm a bumper, but petrified of ice and, more recently, speed.  Decent in bumps, but racing and gates are not my thing.  Have been taking alot more air this year though...old dogs can still gain new skills lol.  Just when I think I'm killing it..I lose it lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm the best skier on this forum!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2012)

I could ski switch and beat Highwaystar in a ski off


----------



## Glenn (Feb 29, 2012)

Until Dan Egan tells me so....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2012)

Now we are getting somewhere


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes... Yes, I do... Kill it...


----------



## powhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Kill it? Um yea!  Before I met 2knees at kton yesterday I did 6 warmup runs on Julio


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2012)

Dan Egan pays _me_ $300 to ski with him.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 29, 2012)

On the up side of 50 it's starting to kill me.  Still love to ski steeps and bumps but this year has shown me that getting older sucks.  Badly tweaked knee is the latest calamity to strike.  Delaying going to see the Dr till done for the season or the weather goes to complete crap.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 29, 2012)

Kill what??


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

only after I stomp it!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I've run into several trees and killed them.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Kill it? Um yea!  Before I met 2knees at kton yesterday I did 6 warmup runs on Julio



Who's Julio?  Was 2knees jealous?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2012)

If Dan Eagan and Lindsey Vonn's daughter had a baby with Terje Haakonsen and Gretchen Bleiler's son.  And that baby grew up under the constant, intense tutelage of Émile Allais, he'd eventually be fit to caddy my quiver while I'm out killing it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

Speaking of killing things. Last weekend at Cannon some lady ran over a squirrel on the trail. She was kind of upset about it.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2012)

I prefer to slay.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 29, 2012)

Ill be killing it tomorrow... if the drive doesn't kill mr first


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Speaking of killing things. Last weekend at Cannon some lady ran over a squirrel on the trail. *She was kind of upset about it*.



I aim for the squirrels and gleefully terminate their lives.  

I kill it so hard, I am Death on the slopes.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 29, 2012)

Its all relative.Everybody kills it in their own way.Great thing about skiing is no matter what your ability is,skiing just a little past your comfort zone has the same thrill for everyone.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 29, 2012)

I kill it on the slopes so hard that Chuck Norris hired me to teach him to ski.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 29, 2012)

sikskier said:


> its all relative.everybody kills it in their own way.great thing about skiing is no matter what your ability is,skiing just a little past your comfort zone has the same thrill for everyone.



  qft !


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

If you are taking this thread seriously, you are not doing it right. :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

i kill it and then i grill it


----------



## JimG. (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i kill it and then i grill it



Ted is the master killer...the book is about preparing game and fish but no fishing rod on the cover, just guns and knives.

A real man gets in the water and stabs his fish with a knife.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

JimG. said:


> A real man gets in the water and stabs his fish with a knife.



i believe that is how Dan Egan and 2knees do it


----------



## JimG. (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i believe that is how Dan Egan and 2knees do it



Yes, but Chuck Norris glares at the fish angrily and they jump into the boat.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2012)

I rip through icy boilerplate on my 130 underfoot powder skis at 85mph like it's my job.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2012)

it IS my job


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, all the time


----------



## Northernflight (Feb 29, 2012)

I ski so hard at Cannon I made the Old Man fall off.


----------



## darent (Feb 29, 2012)

I can really kill it on the magic carpet, especially switch !!


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 29, 2012)

In my wake is a long string of ski towns with burned bridges, depraved women, and gnarly lines styled with grace and precision!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 29, 2012)

No, I slay it.


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 29, 2012)

I nearly killed myself trying to keep up with my 13 yr old nephew last weekend.

He was crushing it.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2012)

Northernflight said:


> I ski so hard at Cannon I made the Old Man fall off.



:razz:


----------



## legalskier (Feb 29, 2012)

Kill it....as in murder? Or manslaughter?

Either way, I'm pleading the 5th.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 29, 2012)

I skied a few runs with the US top ranked slalom water skier at cannon about 8-9 years ago, fresh back from being a ski bum at red mountain BC.  Totally other level pro athlete, charging steep icy bumps on big skis.  

I've skied with the the FIS crew at Stowe and they are exceptionally fast in the trees and everywhere else.  The Hammer from the meatheads skis at Killington alot and is quite fast, as are some of the other Killington bumpers.   A couple of other guys we ski with alot are very aggressive all around, one is an ex pro hockey player and the other is a top quad/atv racer.

That said, very few people can match me in very tight woods or other technical lines when I'm on my game, or in high speed carving.  I'm a little off my game these days, but I'm still at least top 50 at Killington.  Everybody has their strengths and weaknesses, so it's very hard to judge who is actually the best.

We were hanging out with some pros during the dew tour and one said that he absolutely doesn't ski bumps, soooo..........


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm still at least top 50 at Killing


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> I skied a few runs with the US top ranked slalom water skier at cannon about 8-9 years ago, fresh back from being a ski bum at red mountain BC.  Totally other level pro athlete, charging steep icy bumps on big skis.
> 
> I've skied with the the FIS crew at Stowe and they are exceptionally fast in the trees and everywhere else.  The Hammer from the meatheads skis at Killington alot and is quite fast but I can keep up if I try, as are some of the other Killington bumpers.  A couple of other guys we ski with alot are very aggressive all around, one is an ex pro hockey player and the other is a top quad/atv racer.
> 
> ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 29, 2012)

cannonball said:


>



ftw!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 29, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> That said, very few people can match me in very tight woods or other technical lines when I'm on my game, or in high speed carving.  I'm a little off my game these days, but I'm still at least top 50 at Killington.







I'm Dan Egan and I approved this message.

:wink:


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 29, 2012)

legalskier said:


> I'm Dan Egan and I approved this message.
> 
> :wink:



I approve this too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2012)

darent said:


> I can really kill it on the magic carpet, especially switch !!



even at Catamount?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> so it's very hard to judge who is actually the best.



woah, woah, woah

I thought that's why you invented the ski off?


----------



## Northernflight (Feb 29, 2012)

> I thought that's why you invented the ski off?



Alpinezone Chinese Downhill on Cascade.....lets settle this once and for all!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2012)

Northernflight said:


> Alpinezone Chinese Downhill on Cascade.....lets settle this once and for all!



Someone will have to POV it for posterity.  

 And, of course, I'm assuming that individual will be wearing_ three_ POV cameras.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 1, 2012)

I maim it occasionally, at least mar it.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2012)

The Dan Egan references are killing me. Good work gents! :lol: 



I kill it so hard, the mountain race and freestyle teams ask me for advice.


----------



## madman (Mar 1, 2012)

I kill it so hard, that I allways have the Mt. to myself. Others see they will never compare and just go home.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 1, 2012)

I serve up pipin hot beatdowns, 24/7 like IHOP.  'Cept with no syrup, cuz ain't nothin sweet over here.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

Cannonball said:


>



/thread


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 1, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> I skied a few runs with the US top ranked slalom water skier at cannon about 8-9 years ago, fresh back from being a ski bum at red mountain BC.  Totally other level pro athlete, charging steep icy bumps on big skis.
> 
> I've skied with the the FIS crew at Stowe and they are exceptionally fast in the trees and everywhere else.  The Hammer from the meatheads skis at Killington alot and is quite fast, as are some of the other Killington bumpers.   A couple of other guys we ski with alot are very aggressive all around, one is an ex pro hockey player and the other is a top quad/atv racer.
> 
> ...


----------



## HD333 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not even the best skier in my family. I have killed many a toiletbowl though.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 1, 2012)

HD333 said:


> I am not even the best skier in my family. I have killed many a toiletbowl though.



That would be agreat thread for the Misc forum. :lol:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 1, 2012)

If conditions are ill, I kill it
If it’s boilerplate, I decimate.

Just watch me crush the slush
But don’t get too close in powder
Or I’ll chop you into chowder.

I slice the ice on my blades
My mad skills always get me laid
Just watch my vids on youtube
To prove you suckers all are noobs
You’ll be chokin’ on my spray
On the bunny hill in May.


----------



## skidbump (Mar 1, 2012)

I make the prettiest turns at Belleayre.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 1, 2012)

What was the question? Oh, yes I do. Kill it that is. When I have the time.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a top 10 skier.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm a top 10 skier.



I'm a top 9 skier


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 1, 2012)

Growing up Dan Egan had a poster of me on his wall....cause I Kill It.


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 1, 2012)

i try to kill it before it kills me
especially while trying to keep up with my kids:grin:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> *I'm a top 9 skier*



So am I................. at Killington.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm a top 9 skier



Where?  At Southington?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Where?  At Southington?



Woodbury


----------



## bigbog (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, with some reading and using what I read last weekend...in comparison to the previous day of skiing three weeks ago = I am killing it.  In comparison to someone else......;-)  When you pick up skiing in your early 30s = no ego....LOL.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 1, 2012)

Standing at the top of Ripsaw or Angel Street at Loon I often think my kids are trying to kill me.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 1, 2012)

I killed it @ Innsbruck when I was there







































Klein Innsbruck


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>



Should be the new AZ t-shirt.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

Legend... I am legend....with bad luck as the vid always comes out on my off days...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Should be the new AZ t-shirt.



The back should say, "*TOP 50*"


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2012)

The mountain trains for me in the off season.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The mountain trains for me in the off season.



:lol:


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread is classic. I have been saying for a few weeks now that I am probably the best snowboarder at Breckenridge.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 2, 2012)

I most certainly do


----------



## 2sons (Mar 2, 2012)

Lane Meyer tales his one ski off and walks down the K-12 in embarrassment , the newspaper boy gives me 2 dollars and a lifetime subscription before plunging off the cliff and both the girlfriend and the exchange student get it on with me. Oh yeah I kill it.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2012)

My 9 year old was killing it today at Magic bombing down Magician leaving Dad and Mom suckin' wind. He slayed me in the woods that start next to the black chair as well. I slay what he and his 13 year old brother leave behind...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2012)

Magic was the killer today. I was the victim.


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> Magic was the killer today. I was the victim.


+1

Forgot how much easier it is to ski hardpack until trying to hit the natural tails at Magic today.  Didn't matter...still had a great time.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol it took a few runs to get the weighting sorted out. 4 months of nothin but
 groomers will do that


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> Magic was the killer today. I was the victim.



i almost killed YOU today, literally !!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 2, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I rip through icy boilerplate on my 130 underfoot powder skis at 85mph like it's my job.



No..that would be ME. :flame: How did you know my skis are 130s? :-?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2012)

First time back in a race course today in 3+ years. Beat the Nastar pacesetter at Deer Valley by almost a second, and the only person to beat me today was a less than 5yrs removed from the US Ski Team Park City local. I'll take that


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 2, 2012)

Killed it at gore... my thighs are killing now tho


----------



## Northernflight (Mar 2, 2012)

I use lift towers when I'm training for slalom.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 2, 2012)

Lets sit down mid mtn, I'll roll up some Cali chronic and we'll all kill it!!!!


----------



## atkinson (Mar 3, 2012)

I do not kill it, but this guy does. Powder rated him one of the top fifty of the last fifty years, but what do they know? 






Today at the Bush.

I'm sure the karate skid can beat him though.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>




That kills me right there. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 6, 2012)

I kill it so hard, snowboarders take ski lessons.


----------



## atkinson (Mar 6, 2012)

Dan admitted that gmcunni is a much better internet poser than he is, but there is no reward for killing it on-line.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2012)

atkinson said:


> Dan admitted that gmcunni is a much better internet poser than he is, but there is no reward for killing it on-line.



winning!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2012)

I choked a chicken this morning.


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 7, 2012)

(from someone elses avatar)

I'm the best skier on the tubing hill


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I choked a chicken this morning.



I hope it was yours.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I hope it was yours.




Wouldn't choke someone else's chicken, just wouldn't be right. FYI, I killed it.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the quiet ones that rock the sport.  *humph*  Guess I'm out!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 7, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Wouldn't choke someone else's chicken, just wouldn't be right. FYI, I killed it.



So now your jsut gonna walk around with a dead chicken between your legs??:flame:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 7, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> So now your jsut gonna walk around with a dead chicken between your legs??:flame:



No, threw it in the pot and cooked up some broth, what's wrong with you!


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

Uhh.....


----------



## jerryg (Mar 7, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Lets sit down mid mtn, I'll roll up some Cali chronic and we'll all kill it!!!!


&hit, You'll blast off and I'll still be waayy better than you!


----------

